# G60 front brake upgrade on ABA 2.0 MKIII



## Iamtransporter (Nov 29, 2008)

any DIYs for G60 brake upgrade on mk3 abas? 

I got a g60 front brake assembly (hub, rotors, carriers, pads, calipers, knuckle) 

Its already assembled, can I just remove my knuckle and put the g60 one on and use everything aforementioned 

I'm running some old momo quasars, think I'd have clearance issues with the larger caliper? 

I tried searching hard like 2 hours for a DIY g60 upgrade, so any help i'd appreciate


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

You don't need the hubs or the knuckles to mount them on a MKIII ABA. 

Used rotors usually aren't worth reusing because there is so little wear thickness on them when they are made (usually only 1.0mm-1.5mm), If there is a wear ridge on the outer and/or inner edge the rotors are worn out. (new Meyle 11.0" plated rotors are only about $32 each). 

Put the front of the car up on jackstands, remove the wheels and the 10.1" brake calipers (with carriers), and the 10.1" rotors. Install the 11.0" rotors, then install the 11.0" brake calipers and rotors (make sure that boots on the brake pistons and slide pins are good, and that you lubricate the slide pins before installing the calipers). Use the hoses from the 10.1" brake calipers, or buy new 10.1" stainless or rubber hoses. The hoses that come with the 11.0" brake calipers are run a different way on Corados, and VR6 Golfs and Jettas, and are too short to connect when moved to an ABA car. 

Make sure that you use a torque wrench to tighten the brake caliper and caliper carrier bolts, and that you use a high quality brake fluid when you bleed both the front and rear brakes when you're done installing the brake calipers on the front of the car.


----------



## Iamtransporter (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks boss  

I only wanted to know about the knuckles as my front driver's side wheel bearing is out and instead of trying to press a new bearing in I figured it'd be easier to swap in a hub that has a good bearing in it.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Iamtransporter said:


> Thanks boss
> 
> I only wanted to know about the knuckles as my front driver's side wheel bearing is out and instead of trying to press a new bearing in I figured it'd be easier to swap in a hub that has a good bearing in it.


 The last few times I came across a car with a bad wheel bearing, I swapped steering knuckles to avoid buying a new wheel bearing myself. 

I don't remember for sure if G60 steering knuckles are the same as MKIII ABAs. I suspect that they are. Your best bet to check compatibility would be to go to a couple of aftermarket seller websites and compare part numbers between a G60, and a MKIII ABA to see if they are the same.


----------



## Iamtransporter (Nov 29, 2008)

I been searching for 2 hours now on the online aftermarket part dealers and most of them have no idea what a "knuckle" is so I put wheel bearing housing and still nothing.....talk about a difficult search!! 

I'm about to just tear it up and try putting the g60 on in they look so similar.....


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

When I upgraded my MK3 2.0 GTI to MK3 VR6 calipers, I used

VR6 calipers
VR6 carriers
G60 rotors
G60 pads

It was pretty straight forward. 

I'm going to upgrade my B3 16V Passat to G60 (dual piston calipers from an B4 Audi 90) next.


----------



## MC68 (Oct 13, 2009)

Iamtransporter said:


> I been searching for 2 hours now on the online aftermarket part dealers and most of them have no idea what a "knuckle" is so I put wheel bearing housing and still nothing.....talk about a difficult search!!
> 
> I'm about to just tear it up and try putting the g60 on in they look so similar.....


Thats because its real name is "spindle" not knuckle.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

MC68 said:


> Thats because its real name is "spindle" not knuckle.


Steering knuckle or bearing housing.

Not spindle. The spindle is another name for the an axle stub or place then you mount a wheel or wheel hub.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you trolling for information to sell these, or getting ready to install them?

I noticed you've been running an ad for months to sell these brakes.

Come on, Be Honest.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

guys this is easy. all you need are corrado g60 rotors and calipers/carriers of an audi 5000 which are called girling 60 .
done.


----------

